# ¡¡¡rayines cumple años!!!



## totor

*¡feliz cumple, inesita!*
*
con todo mi cariño
y por muchos muchos más
*​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños, *Inés*!
Un abrazo,
Víctor


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Víctores, tesoros!!, muchíssssimas gracias.........., aunque el cumple es el domingo , pero igual puedo adelantar los festejos (no la edad ).
¡¡Muchísimas gracias a los dos!!


----------



## Antpax

Eih, Muchas Felicidades Inés, ¡qué cumplas muchos más! Está bien eso de adelantar las celebraciones, que los viernes dan más juego Un abrazo.  

Ant


----------



## totor

Rayines said:


> aunque el cumple es el domingo



¡ah, no!

¡vas a tener que arreglar tu documento, inés!


----------



## Vanda

*Ray, Rai, Rainha, parabéns! 

Muita saúde, paz e amor!
*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

totor said:


> ¡ah, no!
> 
> ¡vas a tener que arreglar tu documento, inés!


 jaja
Pero no quedo nada mal...
Tu siempre tan oportuno Totor

*Muchas felicidades queridima Ines, eres de las mejores amigas del foro... *

*Siempre es un palcer y un honor, contar contigo.*

*Feliz cumple y que sean muchos mas...*

*No tengo acentos... pero te traigo estas hermosas flores que recogi en el camino*

*Besos, Rosangelus.*​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Feliz cumple, y que tengas un lindo viernes, sabado, domingo ....  

Algo para endulzar tu día,

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## Namarne

(Muy bien hecho, *totor*, todo un detalle para los que siempre llegamos tarde...)  

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, INÉS 

Y que cumplas muchos más. 
Recibe un saludo muy afectuoso, 

Jordi


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Víctores, tesoros!!, muchíssssimas gracias.........., aunque el cumple es el domingo , pero igual puedo adelantar los festejos (no la edad ).
> ¡¡Muchísimas gracias a los dos!!



¡Qué macana, *Totor*! ¡Me metés en cada embolado...! 

(*Inés*: ¿estás segura de que tu documento está bien?)

(*Jordi*: en realidad esta felicitación corresponde a la del año pasado...)


----------



## Rayines

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Qué macana, *Totor*! ¡Me metés en cada embolado...!
> 
> (*Inés*: ¿estás segura de que tu documento está bien?)
> 
> (*Jordi*: en realidad esta felicitación corresponde a la del año pasado...)


¡¡Divino todo!!, mirá, Víctor, a esta edad necesitamos varios días para elaborar nuestro cumpleaños . Y WR es implacable: como verás, mi edad todavía no cambió .
¡¡Nos vemos todos el domingo!!   .


----------



## romarsan

Muchas felicidades Rayines, llego tarde, pero aquí estoy para darte un abrazo y desearte felicidad.

Abrazos


----------



## totor

Rayines said:


> Y WR es implacable: como verás, mi edad todavía no cambió .



¡epa!

¡eso es cierto!

entonces vas a tener que editar tu perfil  .


----------



## Namarne

Víctor Pérez said:


> (*Jordi*: en realidad esta felicitación corresponde a la del año pasado...)


Ah, comprendo. Esto ya es más normal: llegué 364 días tarde. Bueno, Inés, entonces Felicidades también para mañana...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rayines said:


> mirá, Víctor, a esta edad necesitamos varios días para elaborar nuestro cumpleaños . Y WR es implacable: como verás, mi edad todavía no cambió .



¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas?  Yo tardo todo un año para reponerme de un cumpleaños y cuando ya lo consigo, ¡zas!, me toca el siguiente. ¡Un asco!


----------



## irene.acler

*Aunque con un poco de retraso, ¡feliz cumple! *


----------



## totor

irene.acler said:


> *Aunque con un poco de retraso, ¡feliz cumple! *



¡para nada, irene, todavía estamos adelantados! (bah, según inés…  )


----------



## Revontuli

Feliz cumple, Rayines!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡¡¡Ya estamos a domingo!!!
(por lo menos en Europa )

*FELICIDADES
INÉS*

Un beso para tu cumple
y un
pequeño obsequio​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pues, entonces,: ¡Felicidades, Inés! 

(esta Martine, siempre tan rigurosa y tan discreta...)


----------



## la_machy

_"Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David,_
_   a todas las muchachitas,  te las cantamos a tí"_

Me uno a las felicitaciones  por tu cumple rayines y te acabo de cantar las mañanitas que cantamos en México a las cumpleañeras. 

Todo lo mejor y muchos años más.


Saludos
la_machy


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Entonces otra vez....
Felicidades...... igual es con mucho cari;o 
Rosangelus​


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡ahora sí!!!

¡feliz cumple, inés!
*​


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> *¡¡¡ahora sí!!!
> 
> ¡feliz cumple, inés!
> *​


Queridos amigos: ¡¡Ahora sí!!...si WR lo dice, ¡es verdad! , estoy cumpliendo años ¡¡HOOOY!!
Bueno, me divirtieron bastante con sus comentarios, *¡y muchas gracias totor por abrir el hilo!!*


Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Feliz cumpleaños, *Inés*!
> Un abrazo,
> Víctor





Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Qué macana, *Totor*! ¡Me metés en cada embolado...!


Víctor: Descuidá (como dicen ustedes), hiciste muy bien en seguir a tu amigo........¡¡más vale temprano que nunca!! 


Antpax said:


> Eih, Muchas Felicidades Inés, ¡qué cumplas muchos más! Está bien eso de adelantar las celebraciones, que los viernes dan más juego Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


¡¡Hormiguita, te veo menos por los hilos, pero me encanta tu presencia aquí!!





totor said:


> ¡ah, no!
> 
> ¡vas a tener que arreglar tu documento, inés!


Y vos tu almanaque, jajajá...



Vanda said:


> *Ray, Rai, Rainha, parabéns!
> 
> Muita saúde, paz e amor!
> *​


Querida Vanda: infaltable en mis festejos...¡¡Paz y amor para vos!!, y espero encontrarte en muchos cumpleaños más!!



ROSANGELUS said:


> *Muchas felicidades queridima Ines, eres de las mejores amigas del foro...*


Rosita: eres una gran representante del significado de una amistad a través de internet, aunque nunca hemos intercambiado un mail, ¡¡también espero encontrarte siempre!! 



Chaska Ñawi said:


> Feliz cumple, y que tengas un lindo viernes, sabado, domingo ....
> 
> Algo para endulzar tu día,
> 
> abrazos,
> Chaska


Chaska: otra representante fiel del equipo de moderadores, ¡¡me encanta que que siempre viajes desde la aurora boreal para mis festejos !!



Namarne said:


> FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, INÉS
> 
> Y que cumplas muchos más.
> Recibe un saludo muy afectuoso,
> 
> Jordi





romarsan said:


> Muchas felicidades Rayines, llego tarde, pero aquí estoy para darte un abrazo y desearte felicidad.
> 
> Abrazos


Jordi y Romina: ¡¡Ni qué hablar de su presencia tan cálida desde la "madre España", uy mamita !! 





irene.acler said:


> *Aunque con un poco de retraso, ¡feliz cumple! *


Irene: ponete contenta, no era con retraso, es que seguiste a unos foreros adelantados. Como siempre, un gusto tan grande contar con tu presencia.



Revontuli said:


> Feliz cumple, Rayines!


¡Revontuli, desde la fascinante Estambul, muchísimas gracias!



Cintia&Martine said:


> FELICIDADES
> *FELICIDADES
> INÉS*​


¡¡Qué puedo decir de Martine!!, también, asistencia perfecta en mis celebraciones. Te agradezco mucho Martine, otro ejemplo de amistad "espacial", jajá. ​ 


la_machy said:


> _"Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David,_
> _   a todas las muchachitas,  te las cantamos a tí"_
> 
> Me uno a las felicitaciones  por tu cumple rayines y te acabo de cantar las mañanitas que cantamos en México a las cumpleañeras.
> 
> Todo lo mejor y muchos años más.
> 
> 
> Saludos
> la_machy


¡¡Me encantó la canción!!, te agradezco tu presencia y tus deseos.

(Tuve que sacarles caritas, porque no me las permitía poner. También me abstuve de hacer algunas bromas).


----------



## Eugin

Muy feliz cumple, Inesita!!  
Esto sí que no pasa todos los días, ¿eh? Festejar el día con 2 días de  antelación, , sólo puede pasar en WR!!!! 

Espero que lo pases super bien en compañía de todos tus seres queridos!!!
Qué lindo día que te tocó!! Disfrutalo mucho, amiga!!!!!
Muchas felicidades, hoy y todos los días!!!!

Acá va mi pequeña contribución para los festejos... 

Con todo cariño,

Euge


----------



## coquis14

*¡Muchas Felicidades* *Rayi!* , ya llegó la comida...


----------



## Ynez

Yo ya leí el tema hace unos días, pero vi que hasta hoy no había tarta, así que me he esperado. 

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!   

Eres de las primeras usuarias con las que compartí hilos al llegar al forum, y siempre ha sido un placer (y muchas veces una diversión) hacerlo.


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades Inés.  
Una presencia sabia en los foros.
Traigo una cosita para seguir con el festejo
(pero como empezó desde el viernes y somos muchos creo que esto será mejor).
Un abrazo.
​


----------



## Rayines

coquis14 said:


> *¡Muchas Felicidades* *Rayi!* , ya llegó la comida...





Eugin said:


> Muy feliz cumple, Inesita!!
> ......................................Con todo cariño,
> 
> Euge


¡¡Muchas gracias a la barra argentina, coquis, nuevo amigo, y Euge, ni hablar, venimos juntas desde hace aaañoooos, ¿no?, me encantan esos modelos de fidelidad!!


Ynez said:


> Yo ya leí el tema hace unos días, pero vi que hasta hoy no había tarta, así que me he esperado.
> 
> ¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!
> 
> Eres de las primeras usuarias con las que compartí hilos al llegar al forum, y siempre ha sido un placer (y muchas veces una diversión) hacerlo.


Ynezita: ¡¡Por lo menos hay una persona que se divierte conmigo en el foro!!, ¡¡Fantástico!! , siempre un gusto compartir con vos.....



Kibramoa said:


> Muchas felicidades Inés.
> ...............................................................​


Kibramoa: Aunque no hemos tenido mucha oportunidad de intercambiar, siempre leo tu nombrecito por ahí, y te agradezco mucho tus palabras. (A ver si alguna vez te compartes esa rica parrillada por Buenos Aires, acá habría muchas bocas amigas para "atacar" y compartir).

*Y ahora a toooodooos: ¡¡Muchas gracias de nuevo!!!, Los dulces estaban riquísimos, las flores preciosas. Acomodé todo en mi estómago y en mi corazón, y les mando* *ESTO*........*
*


----------



## bb008

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños! Rayi, es un placer compartir contigo un beso y muchos años más de salud y alegrías.*

*bb008.- *


----------



## Outsider

*¡Muchas felicidades, Rayines!*


----------



## lady jekyll

Esimada Inés:
Todos han llegado un día antes, pues yo, como es habitual en mí, llego un día después...

¡MUUCHAS FELICIDADEEES POR ESE TANTO! 

Aprovecho este grato momento para decirte que me encanta verte ahí, presente, con la lucecita en verde,... y que me ayudes en mis dudas y que compartamos puntos de vista en las de otros... eso nos une en la gran distancia que nos separa... maravilloso... Gracias.

Un caluroso abrazo desde los madriles...
Jacquy


----------



## Rayines

bb008 said:


> *¡Feliz Cumpleaños! Rayi, es un placer compartir contigo un beso y muchos años más de salud y alegrías.*
> 
> *bb008.- *


¡¡Gracias, bb, no podías faltar a mi festejo!!



Outsider said:


> *¡Muchas felicidades, Rayines!*


¡¡Qué puedo decir de Outsider, gran compañero de andanzas por este foro....aprovecho para manifestarte toda mi admiración!!



lady jekyll said:


> Esimada Inés:
> Todos han llegado un día antes, pues yo, como es habitual en mí, llego un día después...
> 
> ¡MUUCHAS FELICIDADEEES POR ESE TANTO!
> 
> Aprovecho este grato momento para decirte que me encanta verte ahí, presente, con la lucecita en verde,... y que me ayudes en mis dudas y que compartamos puntos de vista en las de otros... eso nos une en la gran distancia que nos separa... maravilloso... Gracias.
> 
> Un caluroso abrazo desde los madriles...
> Jacquy


Jacquy: Lo mismo me pasa a mí....cuando veo que vos contestaste una pregunta, ya no me meto.....¡Muchas gracias y cariños desde los buenos aires!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Inés,

¡Espero que lo hayas pasado fabuloso!

Un fuerte abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## jprr

Hola Ines... Ahora despues de leer los mensajes, no sé si llego tarde de verdad, o realmente temprano 
pero lo mismo: que te sea bueno y liviano el año antes del proximo.
Un abrazo. Jean-Pierre


----------



## Rayines

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Inés,
> 
> ¡Espero que lo hayas pasado fabuloso!
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo,
> 
> Erasmo.


¡Sí, lo pasé muy bien, Erasmo, comiendo cosas ricas, y con gente amiga!, ¡¡muchas gracias!!



jprr said:


> Hola Ines... Ahora despues de leer los mensajes, no sé si llego tarde de verdad, o realmente temprano
> pero lo mismo: que te sea bueno y liviano el año antes del proximo.
> Un abrazo. Jean-Pierre


¡¡No, nunca es tarde para un saludo!!...y si no, ya los voy considerando para el año que viene , ¡¡muchas gracias también!!


----------



## chics

Felicidades, rayines


----------



## Rayines

chics said:


> Felicidades, rayines


¡¡Muchas gracias!!, es muy "chic" de tu parte saludarme .


----------



## Gévy

¡Querida Ines, féliz resaca de cumpleaños! 

Que solo llego cuando ya se ha acabado la fiesta, pero de todo corazón te mando mil besos llenos de amistad, para eso no hay fecha tope que valga. 

Gévy


----------



## Mirlo

Felicidades Rayines y que sean muchos mas...


----------



## gatogab

*Felicidades Rayines. *


gg​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muchísimas gracias por sus saludos, Gévy, Mirlo y Gatogab!


----------



## Milton Sand

Ay, llego un poco tarde... ¿Alcanzo a felicitarte, Inesita?

*¡Que sigas igual de inteligente, linda y dulce! *
*¡Que vivas de bendición en bendición y rodeada de tranquilidad y alegría!*

Mil abrazos y besos.

Milton.


----------



## Rayines

Milton Sand said:


> Ay, llego un poco tarde... ¿Alcanzo a felicitarte, Inesita?
> 
> *¡Que sigas igual de inteligente, linda y dulce! *
> *¡Que vivas de bendición en bendición y rodeada de tranquilidad y alegría!*
> 
> Mil abrazos y besos.
> 
> Milton.


¡¡Muchas gracias por tus saludos Milton!!, ¡un placer contar con tu compañía todo este tiempo!


----------



## Moritzchen

A pesar de ser reacio a las felicitaciones, no puedo dejar de pasar esta oportunidad de rendir homenaje a una verdadera dama.


----------

